# Is this a prefrence?



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

1. Can I use a heat lamp to heat a hedgehog cage? 2. How warm to hedgehogs have to be? 3. If I did use a heat lamp, does it have to be a infrared one?
4. Other than heat lamps what other options are there to supply adequate heating to a hedgehog cage? Preferably cheapish? Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Refer to this: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579

It's a great guide to heading. CHE lamps are the best, and this gives you all the info you need.


----------

